# Niacin for DP



## dragos_y0 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey2all,

Saw this link: http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7685. The guys posted in 2006 and in 2011 came back with his cure, NIACIN in high doses can lift up depersonalization/derealization.

I tried only L-theanine, took 200mg and I felt 85% real, but since then now has no effect on me. I'm thinking in trying NIACIN (Vit B3). Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

I'm always skeptical of this stuff, redbull has a ton of niacin in it but it certainly wont cure you, if anything it'll make you more anxious. It's trial and error with these supplements and my gut tells me 90 percent of the time its a placebo effect. That being said, whatever works for an individual, works.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The only thing I could think that may account for it's effect might be the upregulation of brain-derived neurotrophic factor:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4192966

Maybe this also works if there is no deficency.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm very sus about this as well. And also, I just glanced at the NCBI article, but it reminded me that the degeneration that niacin seems to correct is something like Alzheimer's. My mother had Alzhiemer's (Dx in 1987 and died in 2001 -- awful disease).

I knew that is what she probably had, but she went into the hospital for 2 weeks to clarify her diagnosis. E.G. did she have a brain tumor that would account for her symptoms (complete memory loss, disorientation, paranoia, etc.) ... one thing they did along with a billion tests was give her Vitamin B (niacin) B3? injections. On occasion an older person will be short on such a nutrient as they just aren't eating properly.

Well, she didn't respond as that was not the problem.

As I always say, if niacin were a cure, individuals who take this to improve their cholesterol levels would be singing in the streets. I have to laugh as a "niacin" flush is a great way to get a man to understand "hot flashes."

Excessive doses of this can cause serious problems including stroke and death.

One anecdotal story like this ... I don't buy it. IMHO.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Toxicity appears to be a problem of high doses:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin#Mechanism_of_action

So you should be careful, because it may harm you. By the way, if the effect of BDNF is the cause for your improvement you may have some safer alternatives. Antidepressants can slightly increase BDNF, and electro-convulsive therapy is even more effective. Another approach might be NSI-189 or GLYX-13.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

TDX said:


> Toxicity appears to be a problem of high doses:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin#Mechanism_of_action
> 
> So you should be careful, because it may harm you. By the way, if the effect of BDNF is the cause for your improvement you may have some safer alternatives. Antidepressants can slightly increase BDNF, and electro-convulsive therapy is even more effective. Another approach might be NSI-189 or GLYX-13.


This is only with certain forms of niacin. Niacin with the flush is not toxic even in high dosages.

It helps against depression, anxiety and even has a 80-90% cure rate for schizophrenics. The dosage you need varies per individual. I have been taking it for a while and it does give some relaxation, but hasn't cured my DP. Some people feel more from it. It's worth trying it as it doesn't cost much.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr. Hoffer was the pioneer in treating schizophrenic patients with high doses of vitamin b3

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abram_Hoffer


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took large doses of pharm grade niacin for 6 months or more. I took it to lower my cholesterol. You have to ramp the dose up slowly and maintain it, lest you set your ass on fire. I had two experiences with flushing. The first was mild to moderately uncomfortable and was tolerable. The 2nd was like nothing I had ever experienced before. My entire body began itching uncontrollably and it was extremely intense. Bordering on panic. But to the point, it had no effect on my dp symptoms.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

forestx5, how much gram do you take per day now? And do you feel like there is a saturation point? I'm not sure whether i should take more if i dont flush right after taking niacin after a meal anymore?

I also wonder whether i'm only feeling the relaxation when i have the actual flush...


----------

